# Does anyone know of Chris Brackett?



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I love him to death he hunts every thing with a bow. he is on this show called arrow affliction. He hunts stuff like deer,squrrel,duck,geese,turkey, and a bunch of other stuff including fish and dove.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

:darkbeer:


allyk_watkins said:


> I love him to death he hunts every thing with a bow. he is on this show called arrow affliction. He hunts stuff like deer,squrrel,duck,geese,turkey, and a bunch of other stuff including fish and dove.


haha i love his shows. i record them all cause i dont really watch tv in the day so i watch them at night. he is a great shot. :darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I watch him every time its a new show


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

deffinatly the best show on the hunting channel. that man can shoot a bow.

cant wait to see his new show. if you didnt know he is no longer on arrow affliction. he left to start something new and some new guy is taking his place on AA


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

well aa wont be the same without him so that show is gonna go DOwn fast :sad:.Chris is the reason why i started bow hunting because of how enthusiastic and how he never gives up.He made it seem so fun that i had to get a bow and try ,now i see how he feels .bow hunting is fun especially with a challenge.:darkbeer::target::teeth:


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I heard that Chris was leaving aa but i have saw some episodes that say they are 2010. maybe they are just repeats that i don't remember.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yes, he sure is somethin else!!!!! i like him alot he has great enthusiasm and i heard him say this a few times and it really sticks with me "its all about enjoyin life, gettin out there and shootin as many arrows as you can" He tries some awesome shots and goes on some great hunts. I also highly respect him because he took the chance of going out of ordianary of most other shows and ended up with a top of the line show, I cant wait till his new show!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Chris is a member here and could very well answer you on this thread..his screen name is rut-n-hard!


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

IM HERE!!!!!!!!!! WHATS UP!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> IM HERE!!!!!!!!!! WHATS UP!!!!!!!:teeth:


 When are the new things for Brackett Outdoors going to start happening? after this season of arrow afffliction wraps up?


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

chris always says have fun and shoot strait love all of his shows and all the viewer challenges. lol i wish i could hang out with him for a day that would be way fun


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

awirtz26 said:


> chris always says have fun and shoot strait love all of his shows and all the viewer challenges. lol i wish i could hang out with him for a day that would be way fun


That would be insanely amazing!!!!!!!! he's such a cool guy!!!!!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

ya chris if you see this we should shoot some targets or some clays or even asprin well u can shoot asprin


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

that guy is awesome! hes lucky he prolly gets arrows for free cause i know if i shot arrows like that id always be out of money trying to buy more cause i either lost them or broke them lol


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

Chris does have a great show! I cant wait to see his new show after Arrow affliction is done. I would love to meet him in person and hang out with him for a day.And the cool thing is i live very close to where he hunts mule deer in ND.Only about 13 miles!!


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

wow ...never though i would be able to speak to chris .:jaw::wav:


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

i woould love to hang out one day and shoot and stuff ??? :thumbs_up


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

IM PLANTING TREES AND FOOD PLOTING ALL WEEK COME ON OVER BRING YOUR GLOVES!!!!!!!!!
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


lung beater said:


> i woould love to hang out one day and shoot and stuff ??? :thumbs_up


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

hay chris i love your show and all of the viewer challenges could i think of one and you try to do it? please you are the best bow hunter i have ever seen did you get that aligator gar mounded


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

Chris your show is the best. Most entertaining for shore:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hey chris i think you have a great show. just because its all about hunting and practicing before u go hunting, keep it up.
but if u ever want to try something supper hard come down here to socal and hunt these pacific hybrids spot and stock all on blm land. its alot of fun but u will definetly have to work for them


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

allyk_watkins said:


> hay chris i love your show and all of the viewer challenges could i think of one and you try to do it? please you are the best bow hunter i have ever seen did you get that aligator gar mounded


he says on the show to tell him your ideas. btw, chris, i think sometime you should stack up all your Blocks and shoot at like 200 yards.


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes i did!!!!!!!!
Huge!!!!!!!


allyk_watkins said:


> hay chris i love your show and all of the viewer challenges could i think of one and you try to do it? Please you are the best bow hunter i have ever seen did you get that aligator gar mounded


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> Yes i did!!!!!!!!
> Huge!!!!!!!



Lets see the pics man!:thumbs_up


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey chris i would be gald to come help you but i live in iowa and dont you live in like in IL

lol mabye some time when you are going out west of iowa you could stop at the archery range and pro shop in la port city...just saying


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

hay chris do you have any youth chris brackett or arrow affliction shirts because i really want one because you are the best of any pro bow shooter and hunter


----------



## xdamagexx (Jan 12, 2010)

Awsome show chris., im a fan. doesn't matter if your not going to do AA anymore u will still have the Affliction!!!! can u give any hints to what we should expect from u in tv land 4 the future?


----------

